# REMINDER: Anyone telling u to masc max



## Amnesia (Jan 13, 2022)

is trying to looksmin and sabotage you. This includes basically all 'redpillers' telling u to shave it off


This is what's ideal in 2022.
















Lol if u aren't starvemaxxing. Imagine eating food after reading this thread: 











I got 1400 likes on tinder in 1 day with my chadfish


Never seen anything like it. I was literally speechless. There was a different girl messaging me about every 2 minutes. I had a new like every 10 seconds. Al of my matches were at LEAST beckies, some stacies. Chads literally live in another dimension.




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 17174 (Jan 13, 2022)

omg amnesia thread give me reacts guys


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 13, 2022)

Said the mascmaxxed 
Why aren't you painting your nails black and wearing tank tops????


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 13, 2022)

Entschuldigung said:


> Said the mascmaxxed
> Why aren't you painting your nails black and wearing tank tops????


ive done anything but masc max

I go from stubble and short hair to longer wavy hair and clean shaven look at this thread









RATE ME- BEFORE/AFTER: Tan, Chin Filler, Neck Training, Hairstyle, Clean Shaven, Lower BF%


I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic Tan for color vs my natural pale white color Chin filler for chin width Hairstyle to hide my naturally high forehead Clean shaven to show off hollow cheeks Dedicated isolation neck training 3-4 times a week Leaner by 10 pounds between the two...




looksmax.org


----------



## Looksmax Refugee (Jan 13, 2022)

What about cavill?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 13, 2022)

Reality is that this





Slays more than this


----------



## Looksmax Refugee (Jan 13, 2022)

Keep coping


----------



## Biggdink (Jan 13, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Reality is that this
> View attachment 1492811
> 
> 
> ...


B..b..but Muh uee Muh hunter eyes


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 13, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> is trying to looksmin and sabotage you. This includes basically all 'redpillers' telling u to shave it off
> 
> 
> This is what's ideal in 2022.
> ...


Theres way too many masc copers here, WOMEN WANT YOUTHFUL MEN


----------



## stewiegriffin (Jan 13, 2022)

u just need a masc lower third , other than that yea pretty boy mogs


----------



## gamma (Jan 13, 2022)

All this "feminine" dudes still have a good jaw 
Jaw is law...


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 13, 2022)

Basically What's ideal is: above average white guys 

How are below average curries like me supposed to compete jfl


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 13, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> B..b..but Muh uee Muh hunter eyes


-Curry user from Mumbai


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 13, 2022)

reduced his appeal tenfold with one simple trick


----------



## Deleted member 17174 (Jan 13, 2022)

@ForeverRecession yo wtf i got ugh reacted by my favourite forum poster it's over


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 13, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> reduced his appeal tenfold with one simple trick
> View attachment 1492828


Would still slay because hair


----------



## OldRooster (Jan 13, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Reality is that this
> View attachment 1492811
> 
> 
> ...


perhaps. But few have the bones/hair to mimic top guy successfully, and top guy probably works out a lot, he just stays swimmer lean. Second guy is more of a realistic goal for most men.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 13, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Reality is that this
> View attachment 1492811
> 
> 
> ...


Tbh being around 5 psl, while looking like a approachable friendly guy mogs

Dunno why people got the idea that looking like some PSL lab experiment specimen was ideal


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jan 13, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> -Curry user from Mumbai
> 
> View attachment 1492825


damn currys just cant win. If he had uee it would be hurr durr bug eyed street shitter


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 13, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Tbh being around 5 psl, while looking like a approachable friendly guy mogs
> 
> Dunno why people got the idea that looking like some PSL lab experiment specimen was ideal


high averageness is underrated


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 13, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> reduced his appeal tenfold with one simple trick
> View attachment 1492828


what did u do, i cant tell. Darken eyes?


----------



## datboijj (Jan 13, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> B..b..but Muh uee Muh hunter eyes


he doesn't have hunter eyes to begin with


----------



## gamma (Jan 13, 2022)

OldRooster said:


> and top guy probably works out a lot, he just stays swimmer lean


Nah this dude never lifted in his life 
Bet he squats 40 lbs, look at those legs 
Are girls aroused by this?


----------



## datboijj (Jan 13, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Darken eyes?


----------



## Deleted member 16934 (Jan 13, 2022)

gamma said:


> Nah this dude never lifted in his life
> Bet he squats 40 lbs, look at those legs
> Are girls aroused by this?



theyre aroused by his prettyboy, good boned face.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 13, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> what did u do, i cant tell. Darken eyes?


yep but evidently it wasn't decremental enough to be noticeable


----------



## justadude (Jan 13, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> -Curry user from Mumbai
> 
> View attachment 1492825


is that @Preston ?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jan 13, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> reduced his appeal tenfold with one simple trick
> View attachment 1492828


Hardly makes a difference


----------



## justadude (Jan 13, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Hardly makes a difference


works on him for some reason but i cant cope it makes a huge difference on others


----------



## datboijj (Jan 13, 2022)

gamma said:


> Nah this dude never lifted in his life
> Bet he squats 40 lbs, look at those legs
> Are girls aroused by this?



yeh it really pissed my off the all women care about is just 3 things (face frame hight) and pretty much don't give af about the rest
it basically cheapens the whole male body to me
no homo tho


----------



## datboijj (Jan 13, 2022)

justadude said:


> works on him for some reason but i cant cope it makes a huge difference on others


i already made a post that proved not having bright light eyes
is basically losing a whole form of communication
but people still cope


----------



## justadude (Jan 13, 2022)

datboijj said:


> i already made a post that proved not having bright light eyes
> is basically losing a whole form of communication
> but people still cope


link


----------



## datboijj (Jan 13, 2022)

justadude said:


> link


When i was banned i made @kjsbdfiusdf post this for me
he credits me at the end








The REAL reason we all should have bright colored eyes


Everyone seems to be talking about the eye color pill But they don't know how serious and important it really is to even being human 1st: Why do humans have colored/light eyes? Let's look at nature Jackdaws are one of the only species of crows with light bright eyes all the rest have dark...




looksmax.org


----------



## Cali Yuga (Jan 13, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> is trying to looksmin and sabotage you. This includes basically all 'redpillers' telling u to shave it off
> 
> 
> This is what's ideal in 2022.
> ...


this unironically

women want men who fully fit themselves inside the feminine frame (society is femininized)

even the goofy pua redpill peacocking/put-on alpha behaviour stuff is just conforming to the feminine frame of exciting masculine polarity so you can be the entertaining fuck for them

if you become truly masculine the only result wrt women is that they will be put of by you and you will start to hate women lmao

youre fr more likely to get women by leanmaxxing and wearing dresses and acting like a huge mega faggot than by going to the gym and growing a beard and "self improving" or whatever gay shit redpillers say


----------



## Deleted member 16934 (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Amnesia (Jan 13, 2022)

CertifiedMogger said:


>




this proves u should be legit 10% BF or less, ppl think they are "lean enough" to see their bone structure when they arent anywhere close to male model leanness


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 13, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> this proves u should be legit 10% BF or less, ppl think they are "lean enough" to see their bone structure when they arent anywhere close to male model leanness


autism
99.9% of men cannot go below 10%
its literally dminishing returns and your T will lower as a consequence

no one wants to starve themselves like that
get to 15% if you dont see bones it's over.


----------



## Deleted member 16934 (Jan 13, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> this proves u should be legit 10% BF or less, ppl think they are "lean enough" to see their bone structure when they arent anywhere close to male model leanness


just be male model leanness bro


----------



## Deleted member 16934 (Jan 13, 2022)

imagine looking like this, what the fuck.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 13, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> autism
> *99.9% of men cannot go below 10%*
> its literally dminishing returns and your T will lower as a consequence
> 
> ...


and thats why most men dont have defined facial bones


and yeah look at the guy in the OP, he has no T but girls lust.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 13, 2022)

CertifiedMogger said:


> just be male model leanness bro


jfl not even male models are fucking 10%
where do people think male models are sub 15% in most cases
only fitness models get to like 10-12% and even lower is the gym models who get to single digits on tren or roids.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 13, 2022)

CertifiedMogger said:


> View attachment 1492841
> imagine looking like this, what the fuck.


androgynous af


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 13, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> and thats why most men dont have defined facial bones
> 
> 
> and yeah look at the guy in the OP, he has no T but girls lust.


most men dont have defined facial bones because most of them dont have bones at all lmao

o'pry isnt 12%, he is 15% and sometimes even above
his fat distritibution is good + his bones stretch the skin. 

its not a case of having bones
@gamma said it the best, if you dont show anything at 15% it's doomed for you


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 13, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> and yeah look at the guy in the OP, he has no T but girls lust.


ye obviously he is gl, i dont care about pretty boys vs masc. theyre entirely different appeals for different environments but both are attractive, attractive is attractive.


----------



## Deleted member 16934 (Jan 13, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> ye obviously he is gl, i dont care about pretty boys vs masc. theyre entirely different appeals for different environments but both are attractive, attractive is attractive.


hes prettyboy with good bones, best of both worlds. You cant lose with that combo.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 13, 2022)

gamma said:


> All this "feminine" dudes still have a good jaw
> Jaw is law...


Yep


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 13, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> jfl not even male models are fucking 10%
> where do people think male models are sub 15% in most cases
> only fitness models get to like 10-12% and even lower is the gym models who get to single digits on tren or roids.


People often underestimate body fat for some reason lol. Someone even said Stallone was 3% bf


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jan 13, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> jfl not even male models are fucking 10%
> where do people think male models are sub 15% in most cases
> only fitness models get to like 10-12% and even lower is the gym models who get to single digits on tren or roids.







I'd wager they get really close to 10%. Ballou was listed as 6'2 and 160 pounds, for reference I'm same height but 175 albeit more muscle, so he was extremly lean to be at that weight. I remember Gandy saying he would water fast before a big shoot to lose even more water weight.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jan 13, 2022)

no for you mate, you're past this point as 33 years old, when your soft tissue starts sagging and hyaluronic acid disappears from your lips. And instead of vaseline on the eyebrows and lashes, you should start bloatmax to fill the face.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 13, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> View attachment 1492845
> 
> I'd wager they get really close to 10%. Ballou was listed as 6'2 and 160 pounds, for reference I'm same height but 175 albeit more muscle, so he was extremly lean to be at that weight. I remember Gandy saying he would water fast before a big shoot to lose even more water weight.


Very few do bro, let’s say ballou starves himself that’s not every model, most of them are literally like 15% bf they just edit in a more lean look during modeling shoots


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 13, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Very few do bro, let’s say ballou starves himself that’s not every model, most of them are literally like 15% bf they just edit in a more lean look during modeling shoots


you're coping hard

ive known MM IRL they literally talk about how they do drugs not to eat, and they all starve themsevles and shit. This is a common knowledge thing


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 13, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> you're coping hard
> 
> ive known MM IRL they literally talk about how they do drugs not to eat, and they all starve themsevles and shit. This is a common knowledge thing


Maybe runway and only then they starve themselves, I don’t see them holding 10% o’pry literally looks skinny fat in his ig pics yet same facial definition lol


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 13, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Maybe runway and only then they starve themselves, I don’t see them holding 10% o’pry literally looks skinny fat in his ig pics yet same facial definition lol


we're talking about runway models..... i literally quoted the runway video and made my statement in reference to that


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 13, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> we're talking about runway models..... i literally quoted the runway video and made my statement in reference to that


Yea but they never hold it, you’re recommending autists here to hold what they starve themselves in preparation during a runway event for an entire year for muh definition

people who have bones will have them at 15% popping like all these models do except when they HAVE to runway and look extra defined
99.9% of people cannot hold 10% body fat, 15% is already very lean for an American


----------



## Chadeep (Jan 13, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> reduced his appeal tenfold with one simple trick
> View attachment 1492828


Looks a bit like @lutte


----------



## OldRooster (Jan 13, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Good looking but looks like a faggot


50% probably gay imo. Remember when PSLers thought Jordan Barret was a straight slayer because he was photographed with a lot of female models?


----------



## Frank Jack (Jan 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> reduced his appeal tenfold with one simple trick
> View attachment 1492828


No you didn't lol


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 14, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> No you didn't lol


he's an exception


----------



## Frank Jack (Jan 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> he's an exception


Cope.


----------



## one job away (Jan 14, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Reality is that this
> View attachment 1492811
> 
> 
> ...


Reality is study’s have shown dominannce played a bigger role in sexual success than actual looks.


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jan 14, 2022)

CertifiedMogger said:


> View attachment 1492841
> imagine looking like this, what the fuck.


Looks like utter shit

Looks like a woman

0 sex appeal. Trash coloring


----------



## Prettyboy (Jan 14, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> this proves u should be legit 10% BF or less, ppl think they are "lean enough" to see their bone structure when they arent anywhere close to male model leanness


Ofc puberty also had an effect on it but if I have listened to these people claiming 15% is enough I’d still be a bloated chipmunk

https://looksmax.org/threads/my-lower-third-training-routine.437193/
#4

10% or death


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 14, 2022)

the highest SMV males of the last decade @delusionalretard


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 14, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Ofc puberty also had an effect on it but if I have listened to these people claiming 15% is enough I’d still be a bloated chipmunk
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/my-lower-third-training-routine.437193/
> #4
> ...


Your routine is giga strict though, there’s literally pics of bone mogger Cavill downing high calorie foods at restaurants and beer, he averages around 15 ish bf and still has insane bones

Also 15 bf is pretty lean, visible abs


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yh Zatio Bolaños is ideal so is Dayker Leandro


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Jan 14, 2022)

LooksMaximus was right .

women are retarded and choose for beauty instead of masculinity which is more useful


----------



## Dark Latino (Jan 14, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Reality is that this
> View attachment 1492811
> 
> 
> ...


The difference is this
1st guy is good looking
2nd guy is good looking and sexy
Make your own conclusions


----------



## stewiegriffin (Jan 14, 2022)

gamma said:


> All this "feminine" dudes still have a good jaw
> Jaw is law...


Farmed my likes 😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 14, 2022)

just lol at this coping turd @sytyl 

we've seen the proof
we've seen the results

amnesia you fuck ugly ass bitches
you will never get the appeal of a masc nigga


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jan 14, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Your routine is giga strict though, there’s literally pics of bone mogger Cavill downing high calorie foods at restaurants and beer, he averages around 15 ish bf and still has insane bones
> 
> Also 15 bf is pretty lean, visible abs


Most people don’t have a six pack at 15 - even 12 v 15 my face looks way better - I’ve never gotten down to 10 so idk what id look like there


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 14, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Reality is that this
> View attachment 1492811
> 
> 
> ...


nah, rugby 6’4 wide framed masc chads slay the most, seen it in action too many times

pretty guys get cute gfs

who told you this?…


----------



## one job away (Jan 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> the highest SMV males of the last decade @delusionalretard
> View attachment 1493116
> View attachment 1493115
> 
> ...


I’m a jock masc defender but Can’t argue with that tbh. Except cavill


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 14, 2022)

stewiegriffin said:


> u just need a masc lower third , other than that yea pretty boy mogs


Exactly all the truly gl pretty boys have good maxilla and lower third development. Idek if that’s dimorphic and masculine as much is it is healthy and attractive good genes. I guess Ramus and chin but the lean and angular forward development isn’t even masc


----------



## 6ft4 (Jan 14, 2022)

matches are not equal to slays


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jan 14, 2022)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Exactly all the truly gl pretty boys have good maxilla and lower third development. Idek if that’s dimorphic and masculine as much is it is healthy and attractive good genes. I guess Ramus and chin but the lean and angular forward development isn’t even masc


What makes a person look more pretty boy then masculine features wise?


----------



## TITUS (Jan 14, 2022)

It's too late for me im even doing martial arts.


----------



## Detona (Jan 14, 2022)

This thread went wrong by assuming these men are not masculine, are youthful, or androgynous.

They are mssculine, more masculine than the "Chads" posted, and also more mature looking.

The problem with this forum is its full of gen Z cucks who don't know what masculinity or maturity is.


----------



## ChickenAndRiceBrah (Jan 20, 2022)

didn't read, just pinned 0.5cc of test and ate a steak and 3 eggs


----------



## ezio6 (Jan 20, 2022)

twinkmax.org


----------



## AllesScheiße (Jan 20, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Back to back business
> 
> young bachelor we love to play
> 
> I slap her she love to get spanked


Do something about your acne scars


----------



## ZanyBR (Mar 11, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> you're coping hard
> 
> ive known MM IRL they literally talk about how they do drugs not to eat, and they all starve themsevles and shit. This is a common knowledge thing




The users of this site don't want to make any fucking effort, let alone to lower their BF%
They only know how to cry and criticize those who do things to improve


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 11, 2022)

ZanyBR said:


> The users of this site don't want to make any fucking effort, let alone to lower their BF%
> They only know how to cry and criticize those who do things to improve


Low bodyfat counts if you have a good frame, tall and very good facial bones. Otherwise most guys will look like a weak joke. The low bodyfat will only make your missing bonestructure more visible and everything worse.
If you are a manlet or not blessed with a really male model type strong face, better forget about prettyboymaxxing.


----------



## wollet2 (Mar 11, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> reduced his appeal tenfold with one simple trick
> View attachment 1492828


Not rly. Just autism


----------



## 5ft1 (Mar 11, 2022)

Take the pretty eyes + mac jaw pill


----------



## Br0sk1 (Mar 11, 2022)

The man in OP is masc in facial structure. Not being some zero collagen, 300 lb roidcel yeti doesn't make you feminine.






^ 0% to 100% fem facial structure composites

He's simply a refined, gentlemanly dude who doesn't care about being some giant muscle monster and focuses on body composition for his modelling career.


----------



## CFW432 (Mar 11, 2022)

I've been saying that leanmaxxed tiktok prettyboys have the highest appeal for months now.


----------



## CFW432 (Mar 11, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> -Curry user from Mumbai
> 
> View attachment 1492825


He has good eye area he just has a subhuman lower third and obviously race failo.


----------



## eyelidcel (Mar 11, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Reality is that this
> View attachment 1492811
> 
> 
> ...


cope


----------



## 5ft1 (Mar 11, 2022)

eyelidcel said:


> cope


For young women? You're fucking delusional if you think the guy under slays more lol


----------



## Preston (Mar 11, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> For young women? You're fucking delusional if you think the guy under slays more lol


The other guy physically mogs him tho. Much better bone structure and pheno. A better comparison would be Hexum vs Chico or Lundgren vs Zach Cox.


----------



## David Rothschild (Mar 12, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> reduced his appeal tenfold with one simple trick
> View attachment 1492828


Basically no difference.


----------

